# healthcare Portugal



## caxixi (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi there, first I would like to introduce myself, I am caxixi, 56 years old, female British, moved to Portugal (Tomar) 2 weeks ago after 8 years in Brazil with my Brazilian husband (who has dual Brazil/UK nationality). Before that we had lived in London for 14 years and still have a flat there which we rent out through an agency, ie, all above board, paying tax. I keep up my social security contributions in the UK but my husband does not. I speak fluent Portuguese and have a qualification in translating. I would like to do some (web-based ) translating here in Portugal working as a freelancer but it is not essential in financial terms as we have the rent income and another property in Brazil that we hope to rent out too. We ourselves have not bought here, we are renting (big house, 700 Euros a month).
My question is, what to do about healthcare. We went to the Posto de saude yesterday but they are full, there is a waiting list, but they weren't exactly encouraging (totally understandable). Am I right in saying that there are two things we can do; pay social security contributions or pay private insurance? if we do the latter, how does it work? are there private hospitals here in the Tomar region? can anyone recommend any insurers? In a way I am loth to go down this route. I would rather the Portuguese had my money rather than a business, but , given the reception we got at the health centre, may this be my only option? many thanks for your time


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Quite how your husband goes about I'm not sure, but don't Brazilians have special arrangements with Portugal and you'd be covered as his wife.

You should/must register with the Portuguese Health Service, most private health insurance would expect/insist as part of terms and conditions. Full cover you'll find expensive and restrictive.

Their panel might be full but they can't refuse to register you into health service, although it could be a fight.
You'll also need a Portuguese issued EHIC for treatment in other EU countries including UK

As you've kept up your UK NI then UK should fund about 2.5 years for you, web site now been improved supposedly, not sure where anything is at the moment, so you'll need to search but your after International Healthcare Newcastle https://www.gov.uk/ for more information


----------



## caxixi (Feb 11, 2012)

many thanks, canoeman, I will get searching!


----------

